# [SOLVED] Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver



## Miketries (Apr 29, 2014)

Windows 7 says the stick works but it can't find a driver.

Anyone had this problem please?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver*

There are no drivers required for any USB Flash Drive. 
Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the *devmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager*, are there any devices with a yellow flag, or under* U*niversal *S*erial *B*us controllers is there an *Unknown Device*? If so, right click it and *Uninstall* it. Remove the Flash Drive from the computer and restart. After the computer comes back up, plug the drive into the _Back_ USB port of the computer and not the front, if a desktop or a different USB port. You should get New Hardware Found, if it continues to ask for a driver, then the drive has failed. Try the Flash Drive on another computer. If you get the same issue, then the Flash Drive has failed and needs to be replaced.


----------



## Miketries (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver*



spunk.funk said:


> There are no drivers required for any USB Flash Drive.
> Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the *devmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager*, are there any devices with a yellow flag, or under* U*niversal *S*erial *B*us controllers is there an *Unknown Device*? If so, right click it and *Uninstall* it. Remove the Flash Drive from the computer and restart. After the computer comes back up, plug the drive into the _Back_ USB port of the computer and not the front, if a desktop or a different USB port. You should get New Hardware Found, if it continues to ask for a driver, then the drive has failed. Try the Flash Drive on another computer. If you get the same issue, then the Flash Drive has failed and needs to be replaced.


This is utterly mind blowing! Thank you. Windows says driver needed and googling has references to it all over so I thought.... PCs are so complicated. 

Rt clicking on devmgt brings up a list with 'portable devices - multi card'. 'Multi card' has a yellow flag.

Under 'network adapters' it has 'Teredo tunnelling pseudo interface' with yellow flag. 

In Universal Serial Bus Controllers there is nothing 'unknown'. One of the items listed is however Store n go which I gather is Verbatim.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver*

*Teredo Psuedo Interface* is not associated with the Flash Drive nor is it necessary to connect to the internet, but you can right click it and choose *Update Driver* and let it find the correct driver on your computer.
*Multi card *is probably associated with a *Card Reader* on your computer. 
What is the make and model # of your computer? You may need to go to the manufacturers* support/download drivers *site, and type in your make and model# or Service Tag # and download a driver for your *Card Reader*. But this has nothing to do with your flash drive. 
Store n Go, is the Verbatim drive, and if it is listed without a yellow flag it is installed. 
Go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc* right click* diskmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Disk Management *window, is your Store n Go drive listed? Is the file system listed as *Unallocated Space*? or is the Disk # listed as *RAW* and need* Initializing*?


----------



## Miketries (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver*



spunk.funk said:


> *Teredo Psuedo Interface* is not associated with the Flash Drive nor is it necessary to connect to the internet, but you can right click it and choose *Update Driver* and let it find the correct driver on your computer.
> *Multi card *is probably associated with a *Card Reader* on your computer.
> What is the make and model # of your computer? You may need to go to the manufacturers* support/download drivers *site, and type in your make and model# or Service Tag # and download a driver for your *Card Reader*. But this has nothing to do with your flash drive.
> Store n Go, is the Verbatim drive, and if it is listed without a yellow flag it is installed.
> Go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc* right click* diskmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Disk Management *window, is your Store n Go drive listed? Is the file system listed as *Unallocated Space*? or is the Disk # listed as *RAW* and need* Initializing*?


Gosh!

'Store and go' not listed here.

Disc 0 online 

Disk 1 removable F: no media

CDROM E: no media

Light is on on the stick and I know the USB port works because I've used a camera on it. I've just tried another 1gb disgo stick. Same result.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver*

*Disk 0 *should be your HDD with C: on it. 
*Disk 1* may be the Verbatim flash drive but more likely it is a card reader on your computer._ Media _being an SD card placed in the drive
Remove the Flash drive and go back to* Disk Management* and Rescan for disks or restart Disk Management. If the *F:* drive disappeared then you know that was the Flash Drive and it is not working correctly. If it's still there, then that is your Card Reader. 
Go to Start/Search and type* CMD *right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files. After restarting, try the Flash Drive again.


----------



## Miketries (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver*



spunk.funk said:


> *Disk 0 *should be your HDD with C: on it.
> *Disk 1* may be the Verbatim flash drive but more likely it is a card reader on your computer._ Media _being an SD card placed in the drive
> Remove the Flash drive and go back to* Disk Management* and Rescan for disks or restart Disk Management. If the *F:* drive disappeared then you know that was the Flash Drive and it is not working correctly. If it's still there, then that is your Card Reader.
> Go to Start/Search and type* CMD *right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files. After restarting, try the Flash Drive again.


Thank you so much for this. It's bed time in England and I'm going to try that in the morning. This stuff is so tricky and stressful for the inexperienced and I'll muck it up if not fresh at it. I've never come across anything as difficult as PCs. I don't know how you do this stuff!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver*

years of experience. Sleep well and we'll tackle it in the morning


----------



## Miketries (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver*



spunk.funk said:


> *Disk 0 *should be your HDD with C: on it.
> *Disk 1* may be the Verbatim flash drive but more likely it is a card reader on your computer._ Media _being an SD card placed in the drive
> Remove the Flash drive and go back to* Disk Management* and Rescan for disks or restart Disk Management. If the *F:* drive disappeared then you know that was the Flash Drive and it is not working correctly. If it's still there, then that is your Card Reader.
> Go to Start/Search and type* CMD *right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files. After restarting, try the Flash Drive again.


STAGE 1

I tried the stick both in and out of the USB port while re-running disk management. 'Disk 1 removable F: no media' remained whether the stick was in or out. Then I did the same running 'action rescan disc' each time. Same result. Then the same again with another stick.

As you concluded 'Disk 1 removable F: no media' was not the memory stick. 

STAGE 2

I then ran CMD and got a black background box with command prompt c:\windows\system 32

I typed SFC/scannow and entered. Took several minutes then the message appeared 'no integrity violation'.

STAGE 3

I then rebooted. 

Neither stick has appeared as a drive in 'computer' still. 

Re-running diskmgmt.msc I still only have Disc 0 online, Disc 1 removable F: no media and CD ROM (as before).

As I recall it a while ago the memory sticks used to appear as F:. But F: is currently used by another drive apparently. Just a thought?

I reloaded Windows 7 recently since after four years it was slow and erratic. PC works like a new one now except for the stick.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver*

Disk 1* F:* is a Card Reader. Right click the *F: *drive and choose to *Change Drive Letter or Path*. Change the drive letter to be much lower in the alphabet, like S:, P: Whatever. Restart the computer, then put the Flash Drive in. Go to the Device Manager with the drive plugged in. Then go to Disk Management and see if it shows.


----------



## Miketries (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver*



spunk.funk said:


> Disk 1* F:* is a Card Reader. Right click the *F: *drive and choose to *Change Drive Letter or Path*. Change the drive letter to be much lower in the alphabet, like S:, P: Whatever. Restart the computer, then put the Flash Drive in. Go to the Device Manager with the drive plugged in. Then go to Disk Management and see if it shows.


I changed the F: to S: in diskmgmt.msc then rebooted.

I then inserted the stick. It shows as Store n Go in Device manager as before but rt clicking on that item says no driver installed.

In Disk management I've now got Disk 0 online, S: no media, and CD Rom.

No extra drive showing. 

I've tried the same with my other stick. 

Time to give up? I can conceive that one stick might have become faulty but the odds of two at the same time were multiplied together when I studied statistics!


----------



## Miketries (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver*



Miketries said:


> I changed the F: to S: in diskmgmt.msc then rebooted.
> 
> I then inserted the stick. It shows as Store n Go in Device manager as before but rt clicking on that item says no driver installed.
> 
> ...


This is weird.

I now find Store n go in Device Manager has a yellow flag it did not have before. If I rt click and ask it to update driver software and browse my PC to find some it says it's 'found a driver but encountered an error trying to install it' so 'access denied'. And Store n go then disappears from USB controllers and reappears in 'Other devices'! 

I don't get it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver*

Do you have any other problem with other USB Mass Storage Drives? (eg) USB HDD, Camera, Cell Phone, etc Not a keyboard, mouse or printer?
If other USB Mass storage devices work, then you just may have gotten 2 bad flash drives. Try them on other computers.


----------



## Miketries (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver*



spunk.funk said:


> Do you have any other problem with other USB Mass Storage Drives? (eg) USB HDD, Camera, Cell Phone, etc Not a keyboard, mouse or printer?
> If other USB Mass storage devices work, then you just may have gotten 2 bad flash drives. Try them on other computers.


Everything else works. I'll buy a new stick and try that.

Thank you very much indeed for your help. I've learnt lots about it all I did not know. Blessings!


----------



## Miketries (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver*



Miketries said:


> Everything else works. I'll buy a new stick and try that.
> 
> Thank you very much indeed for your help. I've learnt lots about it all I did not know. Blessings!


Utterly gobsmacked!!!!

I bought a new stick. It said installing drivers and it worked. 

I then tried my old sticks which would not run - and they now work!!!!!!

So it appears that the old sticks would not allow the driver to be loaded. But the new one did and once the driver was loaded it worked for everything else.

PCs........


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver*

Will wonders never cease? I'm glad you got it working. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## Miketries (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Verbatim 1gb memory stick driver*



spunk.funk said:


> Will wonders never cease? I'm glad you got it working. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


I wrote up what I did as clearly as possible to try to make this thread a clear guide for others with similar problems to follow in conjunction with your expert guidance as to what to try. 

There is a crash course in the thread. 

Thank you again. Blessings!


----------

